# update on me



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I haven't been here in a LONG time, but I wanted to pop in and say hello and give you a quick update on me. I am 18 weeks pregnant and doing well. I finished Mike's tapes around Christmas and am still having very few problems with C. Every so often a hemmie reappears, but it usually goes away on its own in a few days. No one can believe I'm pregnant, prone to C, yet staying so regular--I just smile and tell them about hypno!Since finishing the program, I have listened to a tape a couple times (3, maybe), usually when pregnancy-related gas strikes hard. My symptoms immediately clear up. I am such a believer in hypno now that I am going to take hypno-birthing classes that will help me use guided hypnosis as a way to cope with labor pains. I have started listiening to the tapes that accompany the classes.Well, I have to go--with preparing for my candidacy exam, teaching, and being being pregnant, I don't have much time! But I did want to stop by and share the successes I've been having. The difference Mike's Tapes made in my life are truly amazing.Take care!Webbie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Webbie, glad to hear your doing well.







I concur with the HYpno, best thing I have ever done for my IBS. Glad it has helped you. If you could post to Mike's map that would be good and the success thread.







http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/program_users.htm Congradulations on the pregnancy and that hypno birthing is a good idea I bet.







be and stay well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

WoW!!! Webbie! This is all so good to hear. And much congrats on entering the Parenting Club!







Hope the Hypno for Birth is just as effective for you and I'm going guess that it might be easier for you to learn it after doing Mike's. Let us know how you are from time to time and definitely let us know when your blessing arrives.







BQ


----------

